# Setting Up A New Wireless Connection in Home [NOOB HERE]



## adityak469 (Mar 13, 2014)

as the title suggests, i'm setting up a new wireless connection in my house in a week(for the first time, never set up a Wi-Fi ). I need a USB Router for a 3BHK flat, a 3G/4G dongle and a Network Interface Cards for my mobo as it doesn't have inbuilt(Gigabyte G41D3+). My budget is around 4k. Can extend a little.

If i missed simething then point it out.
Thanks!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 13, 2014)

TP-LINK TL-MR3220 3G/4G Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
for dongle read reviews on flipkart & snapdeal to get some idea(but don't consider them all correct).for pc get usb wifi card from dlink or tp-link(again check flipkart).


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 13, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> TP-LINK TL-MR3220 3G/4G Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
> for dongle read reviews on flipkart & snapdeal to get some idea(but don't consider them all correct).for pc get usb wifi card from dlink or tp-link(again check flipkart).



that router will be enough for a 3BHK flat?

I did some research and found out that routers support specific dongles so i needed help in that...and for my wifi card i was thinking to go for a PCI card [  TP-LINK TL-WN851ND Wireless N PCI Adapter Nic - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com ]


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 13, 2014)

if you can spend a bit more get this:
TP-LINK TL-MR3420 3G/4G Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
note that one flipkart review comment mentions to get 3g/4g model(hardware v2) & not 3g/3.7g model(hardware v1) as Flipkart keeps changing the boxes.

usb wifi cards are better as they are just plug-&-play devices compared to pci cards for which you have to open the pc cabinet & install it in mobo slot by turning off the pc.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 13, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> if you can spend a bit more get this:
> TP-LINK TL-MR3420 3G/4G Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
> note that one flipkart review comment mentions to get 3g/4g model(hardware v2) & not 3g/3.7g model(hardware v1) as Flipkart keeps changing the boxes.
> 
> usb wifi cards are better as they are just plug-&-play devices compared to pci cards for which you have to open the pc cabinet & install it in mobo slot by turning off the pc.



yes i was thinking to buy that one...lol doing that ain't hard..i have free pci slots and i use all the usb ports....so i think pci is better for me....and i mailed tp link cc asking about if the router supports this dongle [ Huawei E3131 Data Card - Buy Online @ Rs.1699/- | Snapdeal.com ] ..waiting for their reply...and i'll be ordering from snapdeal as it's Rs.200 cheap there and i don't think i'll have to worry about the boxes there. Still i'll mail them asking about the hardware version.


----------



## arami (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi, about having range all over 3/4 rooms, remember to place the router at a central point. No matter which router you buy, this is important.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 14, 2014)

arami said:


> Hi, about having range all over 3/4 rooms, remember to place the router at a central point. No matter which router you buy, this is important.



yes i know that...but one questiin if i set ir up near the main board(electrical) will it cause some interferance?


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 14, 2014)

TP -LINK's TD -W8960N will be more than enough
Will post nic now


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 14, 2014)

Here goes the nic

TP-LINK TG-3269 Gigabit PCI Network Nic

Total-1500+400 under your budget : )


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 15, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Here goes the nic
> 
> TP-LINK TG-3269 Gigabit PCI Network Nic
> 
> Total-1500+400 under your budget : )



it'll be enough? You sure?


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 15, 2014)

More than enough
In India most isp provide only 1Gbps and at office only so good
Also the router has detachable antena and 300Mbps range with n protocol speeds
Also u can connect dongle or pen drive as cloud storage and router has adsl support too


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 15, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> More than enough
> In India most isp provide only 1Gbps and at office only so good
> Also the router has detachable antena and 300Mbps range with n protocol speeds
> Also u can connect dongle or pen drive as cloud storage and router has adsl support too



i'll be using a dongle. MTNL will be my ISP. If you say so, i'll buy TP-LINK TG-3269 Gigabit PCI Network Nic.  I have no knowledge in networking tho.


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 16, 2014)

Wait!!
Wrong router
Will post the correct one soon


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 16, 2014)

TpLink TD-W8968
Is the router you need
Sorry for the previous mistake


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 16, 2014)

Also dont forget to get the version 2 of the product
Flipkart only sells tge firsrlt version
The first version has 3dbi antanaee vs the second's 5dbi which is more powerful


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 16, 2014)

get it from *Snapdeal*. i bought it (*TP-Link w8968 Version 2*) a week back at *INR2100/-*

tried first from flipkart, contacted them on phone and email both and they told me that they are selling version 1 only (and that too at a much higher price).


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 16, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Also dont forget to get the version 2 of the product
> Flipkart only sells tge firsrlt version
> The first version has 3dbi antanaee vs the second's 5dbi which is more powerful





vidhubhushan said:


> get it from *Snapdeal*. i bought it (*TP-Link w8968 Version 2*) a week back at *INR2100/-*
> 
> tried first from flipkart, contacted them on phone and email both and they told me that they are selling version 1 only (and that too at a much higher price).



yep will be getting from SD  ..only use FK for searching(more friendly)  and snapdeal is always cheap..



arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> TpLink TD-W8968
> Is the router you need
> Sorry for the previous mistake



np  i'll be ordering it on 25th.


----------

